# Tag Heuer Carrera Pendulum, is mine fake? please help!



## scottienfld (Dec 26, 2011)

I got this yesterday for a gift and i was wondering if it is fake.

i have a feeling it could be

how much does this model usually cost?

here are some pics

i know nothing about watches so i would like to know what i am wearing!

Thanks Guys, Merry Christmas


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

Pendulum is not available for retail. Yours is a fake.


----------



## Carl-Gustav (Dec 12, 2011)

To me (im not a professional at all) it clearly lools like a bad fake. From what I can see and compare with pictures of authentic photos the red part the hand on the sub dial is too short on yours and the hands on the dial looks alot different.

I dunno if there are different models though but it looks fake..


----------



## tpd80 (Jun 28, 2011)

Carl-Gustav said:


> To me (im not a professional at all) it clearly lools like a bad fake. From what I can see and compare with pictures of authentic photos the red part the hand on the sub dial is too short on yours and the hands on the dial looks alot different.
> 
> I dunno if there are different models though but it looks fake..


its also missing the pendulum and in its place it has a balance wheel.


----------



## napel (Feb 21, 2011)

anytime a watch enthusiast say "hmmmm I never seen a watch like that before" highly likely it's a fake. 

Btw, hmmmmm I never seen a watch like that before.


----------



## ard92 (Dec 8, 2011)

Pendulum review | TAG Heuer

there is the real pendulum and its still in development, however i do love the design of the pendulum and have been eyeing even the higher quality fakes (flame suit on).


----------



## scottienfld (Dec 26, 2011)

from the pics of the one on the tag site it looks similar enough for me.

im not picky at all really.

but i knew it was a fake right away but i still like it

again thank you all for you help! 

much appreciated

have a great new year!


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

scottienfld said:


> ...
> but i knew it was a fake right away but i still like it
> ...


Well, you can only go up from a cheap fake... The problem you have now is others will know and it will reflect on you and how they perceive you. It does not make a positive impression. And watches are often about positive impression.

I'm locking this thread... No point to be made beyond the above.


----------

